# German Luger



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just got into another estate and bought a few pistols. The estate was from WW2 officer who got home in 1946, with his trophies. Luger is a nice one, dated 1913. From what I’ve been told the guns lived in display most of guys life. He occasionally shot the guns for benefit af grandkids when they were young. First Luger I’ve got in awhile.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was watching show on these few weeks ago...They were saying how exact the pistol is machined. The one person they were interviewing was telling how his grandpa brought home one.. It was only because the German officer mistakenly used a part off another Luger. When grandpa came up to the german officer, the gun misfired. As the Interviewee then said..."If he'd used the part from his gun and not swap out one...I wouldnt be here" Great show. Cant remember if it was Gun Storys or some other.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Now that's a nice pistol. Good find.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Those are beautiful pistols. I would hate to try and dissemble one though.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

They aren’t hard to field strip. They are built like a target gun, 1911 was far superior combat pistol. Lugers cost to much to produce that’s why Germans went to Walther P38. Not nearly as accurate but much more dependable under combat conditions. With today’s hot 9mm ammo you want to watch what you use in Lugers. They weren’t intended for hot loads and the toggle action can go metal to metal and cause damage.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Here’s better shot of Luger and holster.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

DRM50 what’s the value range on a German Luger? My neighbor has one his relative brought back from the war. He’s interested in selling and I want to give him a fair price if he does decide to sell it


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Big range, Lugers are like snowflakes. I’m no expert on them. When I get one I usually have to research it. The most common ones are $1k for decent condition shooter. Some variations worth serious money.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Bigfillet said:


> DRM50 what’s the value range on a German Luger? My neighbor has one his relative brought back from the war. He’s interested in selling and I want to give him a fair price if he does decide to sell it


If your in Cleveland area go up to the Medina gun show go see Luger Dave he’s the local expert in them. He always corner table left of the entrance he would give you a good idea about original parts in the gun and such.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

